# Nassahegan 10-11-08



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2008)

Met up with 2knees at 7:30 this morning with the temp at 43. We started through the warm up twisties and headed over to the a frame and two drop, I pulled to the side and Pat hit the first two without stopping to check them out. He walked back up and did all three in a row and we were on our way. Finished up in that area and crossed over Scoville into the Sessions area and circled over to the ramp drop. Got out the camera and Pat backed up a few feet and then rode it perfectly. We continued on with Pat keeping a good pace right behind me without any walking.

Crossed over E Chippens Rd and onto B Street, Pat hesitated on the big rock roller and tipped over at the top, he got right back on and rode right down it. We continued on and did the bigger loop through there with Pat pedaling pretty much the whole way until we got to the rocky climb and we bot walked it. Got to were Red got hurt and we stopped and I walked down, Pat backed up 2 feet and rode right down it proving to me there are two lines you can take down it. Ended up back at Chippens and decided to take the twisties back to the car since was early and we were doing a pretty good pace.

Finished up through there and Pat asked if we could go back to the A frame and 2 jumps so we could video. Got there and Pat decided to start after the a frame so he could choose his line and carry some speed, ended up missing the jump and ended up on the ground while the camera choked and missed the footage(sorry Pat). Got right up and cleared the both and we headed out to the cars. Ended up finishing around 9:15.

Crankfire track http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=497

6.51 miles with average speed 4.6(the gps says 5.9!). Pat great riding with you and you did a great job keeping up and staying on the pedals. I tend to ride slower so keeping up with Greg and Brian could be another story.... I have never seen Dick Ticklers Notch, but I am sure Pat would ride a few things in there, he has absolutely no mental blockage and all the stunts he rode without walking and eyeing them up!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2008)

had a blast this morning. thanks again for riding with me and showing me around.  i know i was holding you up at times but thanks for the nice words!  you handle those twistie downhills awesome.

you did manage to catch the tail end of my crash.  i thought i was in big trouble for a minute there.  that log was coming up real fast.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I have never seen Dick Ticklers Notch, but I am sure Pat would ride a few things in there, he has absolutely no mental blockage and all the stunts he rode without walking and eyeing them up!



I simply can't wrap my mind around the fact that he just goes for all this stuff without much concern, on only his second ride. There's got to be some level of insanity at play. :lol: Pat - get out riding as much as posible to build some wind, hook up with a full suspension bike that is better suited for your antics, and you'll become one helluva rider in short order. Actually sounds like you already are.

Sounded like a fun ride. Sessions is a cool area. Nice job riding at such a fast pace.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll have to get him up to Nepaug or go up to Millers Pond, we'll find his limit....


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2008)

here's the vid Jeff shot.  thanks again for that.

none of these are quite as big as the one greg showed me by stone road.  that one i debated for a few minutes.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> here's the vid Jeff shot.  thanks again for that.
> 
> none of these are quite as big as the one greg showed me by stone road.  that one i debated for a few minutes.



I am amazed how much smaller those drops all look on video. They seem MUCH larger in person.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We'll have to get him up to Nepaug or go up to Millers Pond, we'll find his limit....



Dude - he hits stuff like nothing on his second ride. Stuff that we haven't even tried after a summer of riding. I'm not sure I would like to know his limit. I don't think it would take him long to try that big roller to ladder to drop at Nepaug. He might just scope it out once and go for it. I can't figure out if he really is insane or we're just a big bunch of pussies. Prolly a combo of both!



2knees said:


> here's the vid Jeff shot.  thanks again for that.



Nice. Making the 3 foot ladder drop look like nothing. That's on my list for this season.



2knees said:


> none of these are quite as big as the one greg showed me by stone road.  *that one i debated for a few minutes.*



Ha! I actually am curious to know what exactly you would skip. A full face helmet, body armor and a FS bike with 6"+ of travel are in your near future I'd imagine. These wimpy little stunts aren't going to entertain you for too much longer, I wouldn't think. By next summer, you'll probably be out riding the real crazy shit with Austin. I guess it was nice riding with you while it lasted. :lol:


----------



## rueler (Oct 11, 2008)

Pat, you're an animal! I just missed you guys...I started my ride at 10am from Scoville. Probably got there around 9:40...did pretty much the same exact loop you guys did..we didn't hit b-street though...we did the blue/red trail...we call it the truck trail because of the big rusted out pick up right near the start of it. 

Great day for a ride!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> He might just scope it out once and go for it. I can't figure out if he really is insane or we're just a big bunch of pussies. Prolly a combo of both!



Its neither bro.  Its just perspective.  Not that i've done it recently, but i had KX80's i used to race on growing up.  Throwing yourself off of 2-3 foot drops doesnt seem so hairy when you've been 20 feet in the air on a motorcycle.  I would love to be able to do all the techy stuff you guys do with ease but that takes skill.  what i've done in two rides doesnt take skill at all.




rueler said:


> Pat, you're an animal! I just missed you guys...I started my ride at 10am from Scoville. Probably got there around 9:40...did pretty much the same exact loop you guys did..we didn't hit b-street though...we did the blue/red trail...we call it the truck trail because of the big rusted out pick up right near the start of it.
> 
> Great day for a ride!!




It was an awesome day for riding.  Wish we coulda hooked up but i needed to be home early so i could watch my kids nap.  :roll:  my wife was hounding me about being home to do stuff.  i didnt know it was going to entail sitting around while she went shopping with her mom.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 11, 2008)

Someone let Pat borrow their full suspension bike and send him up to Lynn with me.  Give him some hockey pads or something too.  

Greg, some people just aren't scared of much.  They know their limit, but as long as they know they can do it they just aren't scared.  The guy I rode with at Lynn Woods last week has about 3 days this year, and before that did not ride for about 10 years.  I actually had to talk him out of hitting a 6 ft drop that I haven't even done yet.

Pic of him doing a very sketchy roller:


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> Its neither bro.  Its just perspective.  Not that i've done it recently, but i had KX80's i used to race on growing up.  Throwing yourself off of 2-3 foot drops doesnt seem so hairy when you've been 20 feet in the air on a motorcycle.  I would love to be able to do all the techy stuff you guys do with ease but that takes skill.  what i've done in two rides doesnt take skill at all.



I guess that makes sense. I can totally see how experience in motocross translates pretty closely to MTB. MTBing is 75% balls and the willingness to maintain speed. Looks like you learned that a long time ago. The only difference then was you had a 2 stroke engine pushing you along.



2knees said:


> It was an awesome day for riding.  Wish we coulda hooked up but i needed to be home early so i could watch my kids nap.  :roll:  my wife was hounding me about being home to do stuff.  i didnt know it was going to entail sitting around while she went shopping with her mom.



It's all about balance. Glad you had a good ride this morning. My wife and I both thought my older daughter had a soccer game today so I needed to stay home and watch the little one. Turns out she didn't have one so I actually could have joined you guys. Oh well. There will be other times.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been really PO'd with myself for not hitting the jump and drop after the A frame on Wed. ride. After seeing that vid of Pat I went into the back yard, re-arrange some of the stunts and made a jump similar in pitch and height to the one after the A frame. I also set up a skinny off my deck that ends in a small 18" drop. I hit those 2 stunts for a couple of hours and even got some footage. I will try to get it posted today.

After I got the jump set up I just went for it. I didn't give myself anytime to think and pshyc myself out. It was so easy, and I felt like a total ass for not hitting the one at Nass. Next time at Nass I WILL hit all 3 of the stunts in the warm up twisties, and maybe even the ladder drop on the other side of Scoville.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> here's the vid Jeff shot.  thanks again for that.
> 
> none of these are quite as big as the one greg showed me by stone road.  that one i debated for a few minutes.



way to rock it bro!!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Next time at Nass I WILL hit all 3 of the stunts in the warm up twisties, and maybe even the ladder drop on the other side of Scoville.



I am thinking of possibly riding at Nass tomorrow morning if you want to hit them.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am thinking of possibly riding at Nass tomorrow morning if you want to hit them.



I would love to, but don't think I can swing it. My younger brother is getting married tommorrow at 2:00. I could probably find time for a ride, but it would really sucks if a wrecked a couple of hours before the wedding.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work on the jumps and stuff Pat!  Looks like you guys had a good ride.


----------

